# Is there much of a difference between a Smith 1911 and other more expensive 1911's?



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

I purchased a Smith a couple of months ago. My first 1911. I've run about 500 rounds of white box Winchester thru it so far without a hitch. I wouldn't know the difference between an ED Brown or a Wilson or any others cause I haven't had the opportunity to shoot one. Hope to some day. I like the gun. I've had to concentrate on my trigger squeeze a little more than my 229 or 686, but now I seem to be on at 15 yards, which I usually shoot at. I've been told the trigger is crisp and the safety seems to click well according to my friend who is the range master at our range. Any other comments on this gun. I might be in the market for another 1911 if I can find a deal on one. Maybe a Wilson or a Les Bear if there is that much of a difference against my Smith.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I depends on the Smith model. Most modern or new Smith 1911's are in the same price range as Kimbers and Colts. $700 - $1000. If you are looking for a smooth target gun, go with Kimber. I wouldn't jump up to Wilson or Les B. unless I was in competition or collecting.


----------



## roadkingjim (Apr 9, 2007)

*Thanks*

It's the 108082 model. I'm not planing any competition at this time but you never know. I paid a grand for this 1911 so the money wasn't the issue but I might want to get another gun just to have and a Kimber might be a consideration.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

roadkingjim said:


> It's the 108082 model. I'm not planing any competition at this time but you never know. I paid a grand for this 1911 so the money wasn't the issue but I might want to get another gun just to have and a Kimber might be a consideration.


Kimber is a great choice.


----------

